# Olympics Opening Ceremonies



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone know if they are going to replay the Opening Ceremonies on any of the channels dedicated to coverage of the games? It seems I missed something special and I would like a chance to record it. 

BTW - I did have a good excuse, I was watching the Vikings-Seahawks PS game and the Twins-Royals game at the same time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> It seems I missed something special...


That, my friend, is the understatement of the week, but you can just lay it off to piss-poor
planning on your part, Mike. :sure:

You (and others, I'm sure) missed the most _amazing_ spectacle I have ever witnessed
on television, or in person for that matter. The entirety of the opening ceremonies was
absolutely beyond belief. This was the ultimate Olympic opening ceremony, one that
will never be equaled. The Chinese have raised the bar so high that future host cities
will never be able to come close to equaling the scale, pageantry and pure Majesty of
the 2008 Beijing Olympics opening ceremonies.

I'm very pleased that I was able to watch the entire 4.5 hr spectacle uninterrupted. Just
wish I had thought to record it. That was piss-poor planning on _my_ part!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Opening Ceremonies are proof that anything can be done given enough time and money.

Don't look for other countries to try to top this year's show, as they don't have to spend that kind of money to impress people after demonstrating a tarnished national image for decades.

No doubt about it - it was quite a visual and audio event.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

The opening ceremonies were somewhat entertaining but I wouldn't say it was excellent and beyond belief. I started getting bored and had to channel surf. It almost looked like the guy that lit the big torch was going to tall when he got the the top of his 'lifting chain'.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

After just reading an article on how London is trying to do the Olympics "on the cheap" in 2012, I can't help but to think of what THEIR Opening Ceremony will be like.

Bob Costas said it perfectly.. "The trophy for best Opening Ceremony Ever? Retire it now!"


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

We recorded the show and watch it today. We were busy last night and couldn't watch it then. I don't usually get into any kind of Olympic ceremonies but since this was in HD I thought what the heck. It was spectacular! I was captivated up to the parade of Nations. Fortunately, we could ff thru' that part. All in all a very good show. Very impressive.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if it will be rebroadcast in HD at any time soon? Unfortunately I forgot to record it and from what I have heard, I really missed quite an event!


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> The opening ceremonies were somewhat entertaining but I wouldn't say it was excellent and beyond belief. I started getting bored and had to channel surf. It almost looked like the guy that lit the big torch was going to tall when he got the the top of his 'lifting chain'.


LOL....when I saw that guy being suspended in the air and taken to where he had to light the torch, the first thing I thought was, "boy, that would suck if he dropped that flame"


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

ThunderRoad said:


> LOL....when I saw that guy being suspended in the air and taken to where he had to light the torch, the first thing I thought was, "boy, that would suck if he dropped that flame"


:hurah: :hurah: So did I.:lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

djlong said:


> After just reading an article on how London is trying to do the Olympics "on the cheap" in 2012, *I can't help but to think of what THEIR Opening Ceremony will be like.*
> 
> Bob Costas said it perfectly.. "The trophy for best Opening Ceremony Ever? Retire it now!"


They will pass out Fish-n Chips.

And the torch will be a big bottle of Malt vinegar.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't know about any rebroacast, but I did watch last night and it was remarkable.

My wife went to bed shortly after the blocks in the center of the stadium that were going up and down. She didn't believe me today when I told her there were people in each of those blocks. She thought it was somehow done by machines, or hydraulics or something.

All in all, it seemed every time they started a new think, it was better than the last.

I haven't been around to see as many big events as Nick, but in my lifetime, this was easily the biggest, most spectacular event I've ever seen!


----------



## Steviek (Jun 19, 2008)

Guttboy said:


> Does anyone know if it will be rebroadcast in HD at any time soon? Unfortunately I forgot to record it and from what I have heard, I really missed quite an event!


Not sure if it will be rebroadcast, but the entire opening ceremonies sure better be released in Blue Ray DVD after the games are over!!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow, what a ceremony. 

As far as competing, my wife said that it sucks to be London. THey will just need to have 5 guys come out with a banner and have Rogge say the games are open. Call it minimalist! 

I thought I saw the torch go out briefly when he was being lifted. I had wondered for a while if the torches had auto igniters in them just to make sure they stayed lit during the regular journey. I would say with maybe 75% certainty that it went out and relit itself, though it could have just been that the flames were blowing down, which I did see a few seconds later, but I really think it was out.

As the cubes were going up and down I started wondering how they were doing it. They seemed pretty precise in the stopping points so they must have had marks or stops in the frame, but the more I thought about it, with as many as they had going with motors or hydraulics, it was almost certain that at least one would have broken during the ceremony and would have been stuck in the up position or something. So I started thinking it had to be actual people, then I thought I could just see legs and at a couple of points even see the outline of an arm through the fabric. I was glad they showed them so I did not think I was crazy.

I really liked the lighted drums and the way they used them.

All-in all, it was awesome.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Steviek said:


> Not sure if it will be rebroadcast, but the entire opening ceremonies sure better be released in Blue Ray DVD after the games are over!!


I guess that would give me a reason to break down and get a blue ray player too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kanebogin (Dec 3, 2005)

MikeR7 said:


> Anyone know if they are going to replay the Opening Ceremonies on any of the channels dedicated to coverage of the games? It seems I missed something special and I would like a chance to record it.
> 
> BTW - I did have a good excuse, I was watching the Vikings-Seahawks PS game and the Twins-Royals game at the same time.


It's available as VOD on D* but the HD version gave me a black screen for 14 minutes. The SD version works though.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kanebogin said:


> It's available as VOD on D* but the HD version gave me a black screen for 14 minutes. The SD version works though.


DirecTV is aware there is a problem with the HD version and is working on it.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I saw the bit with the torch too. As near as I could tell, the 'gas nozzle' is probably buried at least a few inches deep into the torch - for situations just like that (high winds).


----------



## dnemec123 (Jul 19, 2007)

The video is also available on NBCOlympics.com.

Dale


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The HD version of the Cauldron Lighting ceremony is now back on the DOD list and can be downloaded (again).


----------



## kevandju (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't find anything on DOD for opening ceremonies


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kevandju said:


> I can't find anything on DOD for opening ceremonies


Search under Olympics...it was there before...unless it was removed.

I saw the Cauldron one there just Wednesday...


----------

